

Netgrafio – Visualize your network - nullsecurity
https://github.com/nullsecuritynet/netgrafio

======
jlgaddis
This is pretty nifty.

I took a quick glance through the docs but (I am not a "programmer" and) I
couldn't see how you were going from IP traffic on the wire to JSON. I guess
what I'm asking is, what is capturing/listening on your network interface and
taking what it sees and converting that into JSON?

My first thought (I _am_ a network engineer) was that it would be cool to
generate flow data on your router, have that sent to a Netflow collector
(there are plenty of open source ones), and hack on the collector so that it
would generate the JSON that gets sent over to Netgrafio.

That way, you wouldn't be limited to only the network traffic that your own
machine can see (on a switched network, for example, it won't see much).

~~~
calgoo
I was thinking something similar but a bit more advanced. Let the interface
execute the command, even being able to run the command on a device directly,
so if there is a network issue, you could run something like mtr and graph the
data, response times causing hosts to change color etc. A realtime network
analyzer.

You hook something like that into a monitoring system and ticketing system and
you could have a real proactive network environment.

